# Thornit ear powder



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Does anyone use this? If so, is it any good? When we went to the vet for Maisie's vaccinations the vet said she had dirty ears and possibly ear mites. He cleaned her ears and gave us some ear drops which I am using twice a day. It is very difficult to administer and I have to virtually get her in a head lock which I doubt is helping her to trust me. I am also never sure if I am getting enough in and she is still scratching. We were at puppy training yesterday and the trainer mentioned thornit powder. I have read the amazon reviews and the look great.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, we used it at the beginning because Poppy had mites, it smells very medicinal and I only used it a few times simply because she never had a reoccurrence but I'd use it again if needed


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. I have ordered some. What do you do with it? Just sprinkle it in the ears? I think I might be able to do it while she is sleeping....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot had skanky ears and mites when we got her.
If the vet has advised drops I think you should persist. There is a knack to getting it in and it makes a right mess of their beautiful looks as they become right greasy haired little tykes - but you do want the mites sorted out and you do not want an infection to take hold.
If you are really struggling go back to the vet and ask them to teach you how to do it. The vet nurse will help. When Dot was little it was easier with two people specially when her ears were sore- by the end of the treatment I could do it on my own. I always did it on the table and she always got a super treat when I was done. 
You need to get a really good glug of stuff down into the ear, then I'd hold a cotton wool pad across the ear and give the ear a really good massage - you can hear the stuff squelching as you do this.
It is important to get her ears healthy.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Marzi. Today is the last day of it and we have finished the course but I am not sure how much I have managed to get in so I will keep an eye on it. I also have to clean them out with some ear wash tomorrow and then once a week after that. I might put a bit of the thornit powder in just to be on the safe side and if I notice them getting a bit smelly again after that I will take her back to the vet.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi one of my clients dogs had bad ears last week, they finished the course of drops and used Thornit after as the ear still looked red and very wet. Thornit worked a treat, a couple of days and the ear is all normal.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got some if I see mine itching then I use it . It's supposed to be applied to the edge of the ear, if you use a small makeup brush or child's paint brush , dip it into the powder, knock off the excess inside the bottle then swirl around the edge/ opening of the ear .


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi I have got some of this - our breeder recommended it 
Haven't got dog yet ! 
She advised doing weekly round edge of ears in the inside but not down the canal just a pinch rubbed between your fingers


----------

